# Bike Show!



## teisco (Aug 29, 2010)

Bike show Cedar Rapids Iowa, Classic, Vintage, Custom, Art and Rat bikes all welcome. Two days Sept 4th and 5th. Great fun annual event with other activities also going on for the whole family. Come and let's make this a big one!

See more details at our web site here:
http://sites.google.com/site/crfattire/home


----------

